
On TV and the Lecture Circuit, Bill Nye Aims to Change the World - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/18/science/bill-nye-firebrand-for-science-is-a-big-man-on-campus.html?hp
======
SmokyBorbon
Just a religious nutjob craving attention. Everyone who's not delusional
should know by now that anthropogenic global warming is a fraud.

